# Crawford county 3400 acres QDM



## Gadget (Mar 5, 2020)

Looking for 1 or 2 members
private land owner for over 100yrs
QDM for over 20yrs
33 total members
Water, power and a camp house, camper space available
Year round access
7 ponds to fish
All bucks must be 3yrs old and have either a 16 outside spread or one 19inch main beam
Membership dues are 1,128.00 annually renewed On March 1st every year
Deer, turkey and a few hogs
Rules strictly enforced
Family membership includes wife and kids to 18
Alchohol allowed but no drunks
I killed the first Pope & Young ever recorded in Crawford county on this property

Send me your email in pm. I'll send the rules and if your still interested then we can talk.


----------



## Hog Buster (Mar 5, 2020)

How much are the dues?


Gadget said:


> Looking for 1 or 2 members
> private land owner for over 100yrs
> QDM for over 20yrs
> 33 total members
> ...


----------



## Hog Buster (Mar 5, 2020)

How much are the dues?


----------



## fullstrut (Mar 5, 2020)

$1,128.00 annually


----------



## slickhead1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## Brad h (Mar 6, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Looking for 1 or 2 members
> private land owner for over 100yrs
> QDM for over 20yrs
> 33 total members
> ...


----------



## Brad h (Mar 6, 2020)

Very interested in your hunting club my email address is dtkhurt@gmail.com thanks look forward to talk to you


----------



## jwool (Mar 6, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## RCCBGG3 (Mar 6, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## BonaireBuzz (Mar 6, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Gadget (Mar 6, 2020)

Also ............. Alcohol is allowed but NO DRUNKS.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 6, 2020)

Sent rules to everyone who supplied email as requested.


----------



## sleepr71 (Mar 6, 2020)

Is any of it on the Flint??


----------



## Gadget (Mar 6, 2020)

Only 1 membership left, the other one has been filled


----------



## Brad h (Mar 6, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Looking for 1 or 2 members
> private land owner for over 100yrs
> QDM for over 20yrs
> 33 total members
> ...





Hog Buster said:


> How much are the dues?


----------



## Brad h (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm very interested in your hunting club my email address is dtkhurt@gmail.com looking forward to talking to you


----------



## jwool (Mar 6, 2020)

I am interested in the club. Please email the rules to jameswoolsey15@gmail.com
Thank you!


----------



## charleslankford (Mar 6, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Looking for 1 or 2 members
> private land owner for over 100yrs
> QDM for over 20yrs
> 33 total members
> ...





Gadget said:


> Looking for 1 or 2 members
> private land owner for over 100yrs
> QDM for over 20yrs
> 33 total members
> ...


charleslankford@icloud.com


----------



## Gadget (Mar 6, 2020)

Hey guys I appreciate all the replies and PMs but it looks like we are now full pending payment.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2020)

Gadget said:


> Hey guys I appreciate all the replies and PMs but it looks like we are now full pending payment.


Send me a pm if u need it back open. ?


----------

